# Whats your 3-D rig look like this year ?



## BowanaLee (Dec 6, 2013)

I got some cheap new Soma carbon rods to try out.  It could be my imagination but I feel steadier ?
I wish the rod color matched better though. It needs to match my cams. Does anyone make custom stickers to cover the red Soma logo ?
Whats your foam killn rig look like ?


----------



## p&y finally (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine looks just like it did last year....... and the year before that......... and the year before that........ and the year before that 

Lee, check out Onestringer on ArcheryTalk for the decal your looking for. The mainly make arrow wraps but they also sell limb decals and wraps for stabalizers. Any color/design you can think of.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Dec 7, 2013)

Same as last year, for the time being. Considering changing a few pieces, but unless a few companies release some more 32" draw length rigs, the CPXL is where I'm staying.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 7, 2013)

p&y finally said:


> Mine looks just like it did last year....... and the year before that......... and the year before that........ and the year before that
> 
> Lee, check out Onestringer on ArcheryTalk for the decal your looking for. The mainly make arrow wraps but they also sell limb decals and wraps for stabalizers. Any color/design you can think of.



Just waiting for an answer to my PM. I'll repost pic if he comes through.


----------



## jt12 (Dec 8, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Just waiting for an answer to my PM. I'll repost pic if he comes through.



Bowanna I have a friend who owns a printing shop who says he can make up any can of decal I want and it will stick to anything. You might want check with your local printer and if they can do the same if they can't  shoot me a PM and I'll what he can do for you.


----------



## Bowtech9957 (Dec 9, 2013)

This is my specialist


----------



## hound dog (Dec 10, 2013)

My 2014 3D bow.
 2014 Addiction
 Axle to axle: 35”
 Brace height: 7”
 IBO Speed: 325-332 fps
 Draw length: 26"
 Draw weight: 65 
String length: 61”
 Cables (2): 39 5/8”
 Physical Weight: 4.2 lbs
 271 FPS with a 328gr arrow


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 10, 2013)

That Addiction looks sweet Dog !


----------



## StickbowDrew (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's mine
Same bow as last year, just a few new toys on it 

2010 Alpine Ventura Target
Shibuya Ultima CPX 520 sight
Black Hawk 4x scope
Spot Hogg Edge arrow rest
12" Bee Stinger V-bar
36" Bee Stinger Stabilizer (On its way!!!)
Easton Full Bore arrows


----------



## olinprice (Dec 18, 2013)

Its on the way 2014 pse phenom gona be sweet


----------



## Monster02 (Dec 19, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG] She's Ready!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 25, 2013)

I fired up her engines today just to see the flames shoot out. 
Got some flame stickers from One Stringer at Archery Talk.


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 30, 2013)

2014 Obsession Phoenix - 29/65
All Black w Red Cams and Brethen built X threads


----------



## huntin4bucks (Jan 24, 2014)

*hey nice bows guys*

I will  take pics tonight, im bringing a older bow of mine out of retirement, I had custom painted, she still shoots great


----------



## EagleEye3D (Jan 24, 2014)

Elite Energy 35! This is a real shooter!


----------

